# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Potpomognuta i HZZO

## Bozana70

BOG CURE!
Javljam Vam se sa pitanjem,bila sam na potpomognutoj oplodnji tj.prirodni IVF,U PRIVATNOJ POLIKLINICI.Plačala sam sve privatno,naravno. Nešto sam čula da iako je PP imam pravo na povrat jednog dijela novca od HZZO. Neznam koliko je to istina,da li je nekoja od Vas imala neko iskustvo,ili mi možet reći gdje da provjerim?
Neznam da li bi u HZZO htjeli dati informaciju.

----------


## storiatriste

glasnogovornica@hzzo-net.hr

Uputi svoje pitanje na ovaj mail i točno će ti reći imaš li šanse za povrat ili ne. Sretno!

----------


## Bozana70

Hvala Vam puno na Vašem brzom odgovoru.
Odmah ću postaviti pitanje! :D

----------

